# Breeding Bolivian Rams



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi all,

anyone here have experience with breeding bolivian rams?
I met one person about 15 years ago in Burnaby and he bred them but then he moved up north since he got a job there.


I use to keep bolivian rams for about 5 years and they've never paired off or bred for me,

just wondering some of your first hand experiences locally. I've done quite a bit of research and googling on breeding them


thx
Ray


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I had a couple that paired up for a little while. They seemed pretty particular about the rock surface they want to spawn on. Something clean and flat. Also, cooler water after a water change seems to create a greater chance for initiating spawning. For me getting them to spawn wasn't that tough once they paired up, rather I feel it is more tricky keeping the wigglers alive in a community tank.


----------

